# CSV Appeal Rejected



## maxdup (May 21, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have the one year CSV and recently applied to get an extension to five years. I am a registered Candidate Engineer with ECSA, employed and have all relevant documentation. 
The first rejection stated that the company does not pay annual returns and there is no proof that it contributes to UIF.
I appealed providing all the documentation that it does.

Then i received another rejection letter. This one stated that I had not included the contract of employment...which was included.

Is it advisable to appeal again as i still have one appeal remaining or must I make a fresh application.

How do i ensure that they do not just reject for obscure reasons.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

According to vfs you are only allowed 2 appeals. First under section 8(4) and second under 8(6). What does the rejection letter say?


----------



## maxdup (May 21, 2019)

Yes i appealed under 8(4) and they rejected with a different reason to the one I had addressed in my application. They rejected again saying i did not attach contract of employment which was attached. 

So wanted to know if appealing is the best way forward.


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

maxdup said:


> Yes i appealed under 8(4) and they rejected with a different reason to the one I had addressed in my application. They rejected again saying i did not attach contract of employment which was attached.
> 
> So wanted to know if appealing is the best way forward.


So both appeal were under 8(4)?

It seems as if appeals are not taking you anywhere. I never thought they check for new reasons to reject on appeals.

If your one year csv visa is still valid, I would correct those mistakes and lodge a fresh extension application.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

maxdup said:


> Yes i appealed under 8(4) and they rejected with a different reason to the one I had addressed in my application. They rejected again saying i did not attach contract of employment which was attached.
> 
> So wanted to know if appealing is the best way forward.


How long did it take for you to get the result of the first appeal?

You may appeal a second time under the clause 8(6) just to address the employment contract issue. But DHA can reject it again, for example, if there is anything wrong in your employment contract or whatever, and the timing is an issue.

You can also submit a whole new application. But DHA can reject it with any reason which suits its intention.

In all, this visa application thing is like a black-box with very little transparency.


----------

